# هل يمكن تحويل صورة الى 3 ابعاد في ارت كام ؟



## هلاعمي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سوالي يا خبراء الرسم باستخدام ارت كام
هل يمكن تحويل صورة عادية من بعيدن الى ثلاث ابعاد ليتم حفرها على الخشب ؟
وما هي الطريقة ان امكن
لكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## kad8 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نعم يمكن اخي
اما الطريقة
هناك بعض الدروس في المنتدى تابعها لتتعلم على البرنامج
هذا الدرس الاول كمثال
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181783.html


----------



## salah_design (12 ديسمبر 2010)

هلاعمي قال:


> سوالي يا خبراء الرسم باستخدام ارت كام
> هل يمكن تحويل صورة عادية من بعيدن الى ثلاث ابعاد ليتم حفرها على الخشب ؟
> وما هي الطريقة ان امكن
> لكم الشكر والتقدير


اخي الكريم اسعد الله اوقاتك واوقات جميع الاخوة
نعم يوجد طريقة تحتاج لمعرفة في برامج التعامل مع الصور كبرنامج الادوبي فوتوشب 
واذا اردت الطريقة السهلة فهي من قائمة file اختيار new
واختيار from image file
وسوف تظهر صفحة لاختيار الصورة
وعند فتح الصورة ستظهر لك صفحة set model file
ابقي جميع الاعدادت كما هي باستثناء height in Z
فسوف تجد فيها الرقم 1 وهذا يعني ارتفاع الرسم او البناء
غيرها للرقم الذي تريد 
ارجو لك التوفيق
ملاحظة اللون الاسود يكون منخفض واللون الابيض يكون مرتفع انتبه لهذه الملاحظة ولذلك قلت لك انت يكون عندك المام ببرامج التعامل مع الصور


----------



## 5+5 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## salah_design (12 ديسمبر 2010)

5+5 قال:


> شكرا لك


لا شكر على واجب اخي
تقبل تحياتي


----------

